# Help With Tivo Bolt Hard Drive Upgrade



## nsainfreek (Jun 8, 2016)

OK, figured it out but if you want to see how dumb I am you can read the thread. 

Hi, I'm a newbie at Tivo so hopefully someone can point me in the right direction. I bought a 500gb Tivo bolt and wanted to upgrade the HD. I heard about complications and issues using a 4TB HD so I opted for at 2TB (Seagate ST20000LM003). I opened up the case, removed the original 500gb HD and put in the Seagate. I plugged in the Bolt, the Tivo opening screen came up and then nothing. My TV said there was no signal and it just sat there. I left it for half an hour and nothing happened. 

A bit worried, I unplugged the Seagate and put back the original HD. The Tivo booted up and then it said "just a few more minutes." But then, it also went black with a no signal message.

Not sure what I'm doing wrong or what happened. Guides on the internet seem to make it very simple with plug and play. Concerned I tried to download MFS reformatter I thought this would work since it worked for 4TB drives. When I choose to reformat Tivo drive i get the error "This drive would have 1 media regions, which isn't supported at this time." 

Any insight would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

nsainfreek said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie at Tivo so hopefully someone can point me in the right direction. I bought a 500gb Tivo bolt and wanted to upgrade the HD. I heard about complications and issues using a 4TB HD so I opted for at 2TB (Seagate ST20000LM003). I opened up the case, removed the original 500gb HD and put in the Seagate. I plugged in the Bolt, the Tivo opening screen came up and then nothing. My TV said there was no signal and it just sat there. I left it for half an hour and nothing happened.
> 
> A bit worried, I unplugged the Seagate and put back the original HD. The Tivo booted up and then it said "just a few more minutes." But then, it also went black with a no signal message.
> 
> ...


Did you try to boot up your Tivo with the original hd first or did you immediately remove and change the drive? Have you tried a couple reboots with the original drive?


----------



## nsainfreek (Jun 8, 2016)

My tivo was booted with the original HD first and fully updated. I have tried booting both drives multiple times . and now, the original drive does not even give me the just a few more minutes message.


----------



## alevenso (May 9, 2016)

I have to experience here specifically with a Tivo harddrive upgrade - but did a pin on the connector maybe bend either on the cable or the drive(s) - Did the hard drive cable come loose from the board?


----------



## nsainfreek (Jun 8, 2016)

alevenso said:


> I have to experience here specifically with a Tivo harddrive upgrade - but did a pin on the connector maybe bend either on the cable or the drive(s) - Did the hard drive cable come loose from the board?


Which pin connector are you talking about? One of the pins on the HD ribbon cable?

No, the hard drive cable did not become loose. I'm looking around in the tivo box to see if anything could have been damaged but don't see anything.

Actually, I just left the whole tivo open since i'm switching between the hard drives to figure out what would work and nothing seems to be working.


----------



## nsainfreek (Jun 8, 2016)

It seems like the 2TB drive must be formatted by the bolt since the MFSR recognizes a Tivo Drive plugged into my computer. But does anyone know why it won't format it?

I am now no longer getting the Tivo boot screen


----------



## nsainfreek (Jun 8, 2016)

Ok, nm. I'm retarded. I thought about unplugging everything and reseating it and the picture finally came on. The HDMI cable was all the way in but i guess it was seated wrong? Anyway, it's fine now and I feel dumb.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

nsainfreek said:


> Anyway, it's fine now and I feel dumb.


Don't even feel dumb. We've all done something like that or worse.


----------

